# DO you have all your Christmas shopping done yet?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I still need to figure out what to buy my wife?! Guess I'll focus on it tomorrow.

How about you? Still missing people?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm all set...although my wife would likely want me to never stop shopping for her.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Amazingly, I fininshed up last weekend. I also started last weekend... 
I'm usually struggling a day or two before Christmas to get those last couple of things, but I'm pretty proud of myself this year....

Now I'm working on wrapping them - without spilling my MGD on them.... LOL! Hey, we're off work for the holiday weekend now.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

All done here, finished up yesterday.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Finished up today. My wife bought most of the presents for the in-laws, I got her last few items today. Hope it's a good christmas this year!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I finished a few days ago, then again, the only person I had to buy for was my wife. She's the one who enjoys shopping for things not related to aquaria so I'm more than happy to let her.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Weeks ago. I'm not that organized in general, but I cannot deal with Christmas rush mobs. I have to shop early to protect my sanity and blood pressure.

Do not ask if the gifts are all wrapped yet - they are not, but are well hidden in the tank room, where she would not open a package or bag if the house were afire.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll start first thing tomorrow! I don't think I've ever been this slow about it.

<---[smilie=b: Plattykins the procrastinator.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i sould start, maybe today, i did a little shoping for myself though, some Aquasoil! from Jeff


----------

